# Flo 1 Alias Flauwy



## Eyatrian (24. September 2008)

Hallo wollte eigenltich nur fragen was jetzt mit floh 1 los ist? in den thread wurde ja nichts genaues gesagt ...

isser jetzt weg oder niht? weil man ja uahc nichts mehr sieht


----------



## Foxwolf (24. September 2008)

is doch eig. egal oder ?


----------



## BleaKill (24. September 2008)

wer ist das?^^


----------



## Astrad (24. September 2008)

Was hat das mit dem Spiel World of Warcraft zu tun? Is das ein NPC oder jemand der bei Blizz arbeitet? Hmpf, ich weiss es net :/.


----------



## Plakner (24. September 2008)

Werwiewowas?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2008)

Floh hört sich nach nem neuen Fun-Pet an.
Will ich haben!


----------



## Nudinn (24. September 2008)

ich habe ihn an einem Kreuz gebunden, mit Honig beschmiert und dann von den Ameisen auffressen lassen...


----------



## PinkyBrain (24. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Floh hört sich nach nem neuen Fun-Pet an.
> Will ich haben!



Ein hüpfender Pixel?
Dafür hab ich nich Taschenplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackhexers (24. September 2008)

Nudinn schrieb:


> ich habe ihn an einem Kreuz gebunden, mit Honig beschmiert und dann von den Ameisen auffressen lassen...




=p wie haste denn das geschafft?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (24. September 2008)

Spamposts bitte sofort einstellen.

*Banhammer polier*


----------



## nerlon (24. September 2008)

glaub der gute brauchte einfach etwas Urlaub.

Wie viele hier im Buffed Forum nicht die Videos und den Cast hören, schaut da ruhig mal rein.


----------

